# Finger nail hardener?



## 3.1415926 (Aug 30, 2009)

I was reading some Petco caresheets and the praying mantis caresheet said to apply fingernail hardener on to a wound. Anyone with an injured mantis can try this and report the results.


----------



## keolablue (Aug 30, 2009)

Does your petco sell mantids (or do they just have random care sheets)? Just curious.. lol


----------



## Katnapper (Aug 30, 2009)

I wouldn't trust that suggestion.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Aug 30, 2009)

I've never understood how nail hardener works. I believe that it contains two substances that I am familiar with, witch hazel, an astringent and alum, a styptic, but how does that make your nails hard? I would have thought that super glue (CA glue) would make a better wound sealer since that is what it was designed for, but I don't think that I'd use either on mantids!

Oh, guess I'm slow on the uptake today! Chitin seves a similar function to keratin that forms fingernails (though they are totally different chemically, which threw me off) so if this stuff works for one it should work for the other!

Run away! Run away!


----------



## Rick (Aug 30, 2009)

Oh gee.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 31, 2009)

PhilinYuma said:


> I've never understood how nail hardener works. I believe that it contains two substances that I am familiar with, witch hazel, an astringent and alum, a styptic, but how does that make your nails hard? I would have thought that super glue (CA glue) would make a better wound sealer since that is what it was designed for, but I don't think that I'd use either on mantids!
> 
> [SIZE=14pt]Super glue is the coolest but idk with a small mantid I wouldn't want it to be glue to its self. Now I did try the blood stop powder that we used on our dog, reptiles, &amp; birds, so I tryed it on a mantid with a bad molt it didn't do anything he still past but he had a bad molt.[/SIZE]


----------



## 3.1415926 (Aug 31, 2009)

I was on Petco.com


----------



## Katnapper (Aug 31, 2009)

10dor1fro32 said:


> I was on Petco.com


Don't believe everything you read or see just because it's on the Internet.


----------



## ismart (Aug 31, 2009)

If your going to try somehting like that you might want to use liquid band aid. It probally does not contain all those harmful chemicals.


----------



## Katnapper (Aug 31, 2009)

ismart said:


> If your going to try somehting like that you might want to use liquid band aid. It probally does not contain all those harmful chemicals.


+1

I have actually done this (product is called "New Skin" liquid bandage for humans), and the female lived on her normal life span, laid an ooth, and appeared none the worse for wear.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 31, 2009)

Katnapper said:


> +1I have actually done this (product is called "New Skin" liquid bandage for humans), and the female lived on her normal life span, laid an ooth, and appeared none the worse for wear.


[SIZE=14pt]+1[/SIZE]


----------



## agent A (Sep 6, 2009)

Katnapper said:


> +1I have actually done this (product is called "New Skin" liquid bandage for humans), and the female lived on her normal life span, laid an ooth, and appeared none the worse for wear.


me too! last year my sister found an L4 male chinese nymph who had been severely pecked by a bird, I applied that new skin stuff and he did much better (he was nearly dead at first) and ate a day later


----------

